# Resorts around the world



## Vrooms

Hi! Please post photos of resorts from all over the world on this thread!! Feel free to comment also!!

*Oberoi Udaivilas Udaipur India*









































*Atlantis The Palm Dubai UAE*









































*Four Seasons Resort Hualalai Hawaii*









































*Le Sirenuse Positano Amalfi Coast Italy *








































*
InterContinental Bora Bora Resort French Polynesia*


----------



## eddeux

*Voyager Beach Resort, Mombasa, Kenya *

























































*Kalili Baharini Resort & Spa, Malindi, Kenya *
















































There is a safari nearby too


----------



## eddeux

*Ocean Paradise Resort, Zanzibar, Tanzania*









































I love East African resorts. The good thing is that soon you'll only need one visa to travel through the EAC (Kenya, Tanzania, Uganda, Burundi, and Rwanda). :cheers1:


----------



## Vrooms

Africa is a amazing place. Do you knock of any more resorts in africa??


----------



## eddeux

Vrooms said:


> Africa is a amazing place. Do you knock of any more resorts in africa??


Yes 
*Sheraton Club des Pins Resort and Towers, Algiers, Algeria*








































Beautiful hotel for a beautiful city
*
Radison Blu Waterfront, Cape Town, SA*
































*
North Island, Seychelles*








































































































A lot of pictures of North Island, :lol:, but it's a beautiful place. It's suppose to set you back in time.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Le Sirenuse, Positano, Italy*

*Amalfi Coast*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Le Sirenuse, Positano, Italy*

*Amalfi Coast*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Villa del Parco & Spa, Forte Village Resort, Santa Margherita di Pula, Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy, Swimming Pool*










*Marinedda Thalasso & Spa, Isola Rossa, Olbia-Tempio, Sardinia, Italy, Restaurant*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marinedda Thalasso & Spa, Isola Rossa, Olbia-Tempio, Sardinia, Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bellagio , Las Vegas*


----------



## Vrooms

Le Sirenuse in Italy is beautiful is'nt it!!!! Probably one of the best in Europe...


----------



## Vrooms

*The St. Regis Mardavall Mallorca Spain*


----------



## Vrooms

*Bulgari Resort Bali Indonesia*


----------



## dm-civil

what about w in the maldives

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/whotels/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1585


----------



## Vrooms

Any hotels you know of that is worth featuring??


----------



## Raffo

Las Hadas
*Manzanillo, Mexico *


----------



## Vrooms

Beautiful hotel!! Do you have its website??


----------



## Vrooms

dm-civil said:


> what about w in the maldives
> 
> http://www.starwoodhotels.com/whotels/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1585


*W Retreat & Spa Maldives*


----------



## Vrooms

*The Conrad Resort & Spa Bali Indonesia*


----------



## Vrooms

*Shangri-La's Rasa Sayang Resort Penang Malaysia*


----------



## World 2 World

*Four Seasons Resort - Langkawi - Malaysia*


----------



## Vrooms

Stayed here before a few months ago. Malaysia has really nice resorts.....


----------



## Vrooms

*Madinat Jumeirah Resort Dubai*


----------



## omaro2266

*Mazagan Beach Resort, El Jadida, Morocco:*


----------



## Vrooms

Very alike to the Madinat Jumeirah in terms of design. Love it!!!


----------



## mexicaninmontreal

*Rosewood Mayakoba, Mayan Riviera, Mexico*


----------



## Vrooms

Breathtaking!! Please post more pictures of it........


----------



## Vrooms

*The St Regis Bali Indonesia*


----------



## Vrooms

*Capella Sentosa Singapore*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milan , Italy*

*NH Hotels Twin Towers (Rho-Fiera)*


----------



## w3deco

3 resorts in Sardinia, near Cagliari:

http://www.fortevillageresort.com/en
http://www.chialagunaresort.com/en/resort_sardinia_chia_laguna/index.aspx?m=53&did=1492
http://www.atahotels.it/en/schede/atahotel_tanka/atahotel_tanka.html


----------



## Vrooms

w3deco said:


> 3 resorts in Sardinia, near Cagliari:
> 
> http://www.fortevillageresort.com/en
> http://www.chialagunaresort.com/en/resort_sardinia_chia_laguna/index.aspx?m=53&did=1492
> http://www.atahotels.it/en/schede/atahotel_tanka/atahotel_tanka.html


^^Ok will find pictures and post them soon!!


----------



## Vrooms

*Forte Village Resort Sardinia*





















































________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Chia Laguna Resort Sardinia*


----------



## Vrooms

*Tanka Village Resort Villasimuis*


----------



## w3deco

:applause:


----------



## Vrooms

w3deco said:


> :applause:


Any more you know of? will be happy to find pictures!!


----------



## w3deco

More resorts:
http://en.arbataxpark.com/site/
http://www.golfhotelisarenas.com/english-3091.html
http://www.colonnapeverohotel.it/eng/hotel.htm
http://www.caladivolpe.com/
http://www.hotelvillalastronas.com/


Very interesting website:
http://www.charmingsardinia.com/sardinia/home.php

_Charming Sardinia is an exclusive selection crafted by a team of experts of the destination who have discovered for you only the best hotels and services that Sardinia can offer when it comes to luxury experiences._


----------



## Vrooms

w3deco said:


> More resorts:
> http://en.arbataxpark.com/site/
> http://www.golfhotelisarenas.com/english-3091.html
> http://www.colonnapeverohotel.it/eng/hotel.htm
> http://www.caladivolpe.com/
> http://www.hotelvillalastronas.com/
> 
> 
> Very interesting website:
> http://www.charmingsardinia.com/sardinia/home.php
> 
> _Charming Sardinia is an exclusive selection crafted by a team of experts of the destination who have discovered for you only the best hotels and services that Sardinia can offer when it comes to luxury experiences._


Ok will post the pictures up soon!!! In the meantime, here's the Emirates Palace in Abu Dhabi. The second most expensive hotel development in the world.

*Emirates Palace Abu Dhabi*


----------



## Vrooms

*Arbatax Park Sardinia Resort*


----------



## Erran

*Misool Eco Resort*, Misool Island, Papua, Indonesia


----------



## 2206

*ROYAL KINABALU Mountain Resort & Hotel Suites*
SABAH, North Borneo
http://royalkinabalu.com/home.cfm

_*First five-star hotel at foothills of Mount Kinabalu *_


















Mount Kinabalu


----------



## 2206

*Some Resorts in Sabah, North Borneo

Kudat Riviera*
http://www.oceanvillasgroup.com/propertydetail.asp?PropertyID=807&cookies=True
http://malaysiawaterfront.blogspot.com/2009/01/kudat-riviera.html


----------



## 2206

*Some Resorts in Sabah, North Borneo*

*SUTERA HARBOUR*, Kota Kinabalu
http://www.suteraharbour.com/


















magellan wing









pacific wing


----------



## 2206

*STAR*, Kota Kinabalu
http://www.shangri-la.com/cn/property/kotakinabalu/tanjungaruresort


























*「气」Spa*









Blue Note 



















>2:30min ★★★★★★


----------



## 2206

*Some say it's Heaven*
http://www.nexusresort.com/new/index.html
http://www.karambunaigolf.com/index.html
http://www.nexusresidence.com/main.html


----------



## 2206

*Shangri-la Rasa Ria Resort*, Kota Kinabalu
http://www.shangri-la.com/cn/property/kotakinabalu/rasariaresort










































the Coast


----------



## 2206

*BUNGA RAYA ISLAND RESORT & SPA, Kota Kinabalu*
http://www.gayana-eco-resort.com/bungaraya_site/index.html
situated behind of Gaya Island which is part of Tunku Abdul Rahman Park Sabah. 15-20 minutes from the bustling city of Kota Kinabalu


----------



## 2206

by MOPy
http://picasaweb.google.com/lingkiin/MabulKapalai#

*Kapalai Dive Resort*
http://sipadan-kapalai.com/



















































*Mabul Water Bungalow*
http://www.mabulwaterbungalows.com/index.cfm


----------



## FlagshipV

*Thistle Port Dickson Malaysia*


----------



## FlagshipV

*PHULAY BAY RESORT KRABI THAILAND - a ritz-carlton reserve*


----------



## Turbosnail

Showing my wild side but I'd love to do Cedar Point, Ohio - home to some of the world's best thrill rides.


Cedar Point - Raptor HDR(Explored) by Cory Disbrow, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*The Oberoi Amarvilas Agra*


----------



## nazrey

*Laguna Redang Resort, Terengganu, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-kisskai-/4050658154/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/williamguo/3569216383/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan-nyc/3976715606/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cscjanni/3951831201/


----------



## Vrooms

*MANDARIN ORIENTAL JNAN RAHMA MARRAKECH*


----------



## FlagshipV

*THE FOUR SEASONS HUALALAI HAWAII*








http://www.fourseasons.com/image_library/KON/custom_sizes/KON_619_616x493.jpg









http://www.fourseasons.com/image_library/KON/custom_sizes/KON_438_616x493.jpg









http://www.fourseasons.com/image_library/KON/custom_sizes/KON_571_616x493.jpg









http://www.fourseasons.com/image_library/KON/custom_sizes/KON_565_616x493.jpg









http://www.fourseasons.com/image_library/KON/custom_sizes/KON_449_616x493.jpg









http://www.fourseasons.com/image_library/KON/custom_sizes/KON_446_616x493.jpg


----------



## FlagshipV

*MANDARIN ORIENTAL ELBOW BEACH BERMUDA*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4308935465_776c6fc61d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4309673806_264e9fd798_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4309676204_fca033b9e0_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4143/4863633471_c0ce1dc930_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4863633537_a0d9e24884_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4309677674_edf28bf282_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2791/4308942645_b5a43d2662_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/4308942999_7c89e88b75_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2517/4308944771_7c7b8304e0_b.jpg


----------



## isaidso

Cripes, I'm staying in the wrong hotels.


----------



## ChristianM23

Here's a tip: When showing architectural pictures, it's always good to know more about the location so aerial pictures of the architectural piece as well as the city tells a more detailed story than interior design pictures


----------



## Vrooms

*BANYAN TREE VABBINFARU MALDIVES*








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs343.ash2/62330_434929141686_47815171686_5353219_3619781_n.jpg









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs026.snc4/33683_434929506686_47815171686_5353238_2335922_n.jpg









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs318.ash2/59856_434927606686_47815171686_5353109_8122974_n.jpg









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs658.snc4/61839_434928696686_47815171686_5353199_5622756_n.jpg









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs668.snc4/60831_434929331686_47815171686_5353229_467294_n.jpg









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs668.snc4/60831_434929346686_47815171686_5353231_4456132_n.jpg









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs678.snc4/61839_434928691686_47815171686_5353198_7370350_n.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*TANJONG JARA RESORT KUALA TERENGGANU MALAYSIA*








http://static.asiawebdirect.com/m/kl/hotels/kuantan-hotels-com/tanjong-jara/hotelBanner/hotel00.jpg









http://static.asiawebdirect.com/m/kl/hotels/kuantan-hotels-com/tanjong-jara/rooms/hotelBanner/rooms00.jpg









http://static.asiawebdirect.com/m/kl/hotels/kuantan-hotels-com/tanjong-jara/facilities/hotelBanner/facilities00.jpg









http://static.asiawebdirect.com/m/kl/hotels/kuantan-hotels-com/tanjong-jara/dining/hotelBanner/dining00.jpg


----------



## hussainthegreat

*One&only Palmilla, San Jose Del Cabo, Baja California, Mexico*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Shakti 360 Degree Leti, Kummon, Uttarakhand, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*ITC Grand Bharat, A Luxury Collection Retreat, Gurgaon, Haryana, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Hyatt Ziva, Cancun, Quintana Roo, Mexico*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Hyatt Ziva Los Cabos, San Jose Del Cabo, Baja California, Mexico*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Hyatt Ziva Puerto Vallarta, Cancun, Quintana Roo, Mexico*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Hyatt Zilara, Cancun*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*One&Only Reethi Rah, Maldives*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Emirates One&Only Wolgan Valley, Wolgan Valley, New South Wales, Australia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*One&Only Hayman Island, Quessland, Australia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Qualia Resort, Whitesundays Islands, Queensland, Australia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Vivanta by Taj-Malabar, Cochin, Kerala, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Vivanta by Taj - Dal View, Srinagar, Jammu and Kashmir, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Lalit Grand Palace, Srinagar, Jammu and Kashmir, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Vivanta by Taj - Bekal, Kerala, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Vivanta by Taj - Rebak Island, Langkawi, Kedah, Malaysia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Vivanta By Taj-Fort Aguada, Candolim, Goa, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Gateway Resort Damdama Lake, Gurgaon, Haryana, India *


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Machan, Lonavala, Maharastra, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Amangalla, Galle, Sri Lanka*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Amanwella, Tangalle, Sri Lanka*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*W Goa*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Conrad Bora Bora Nui, Bora Bora, French Polynesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*W Verbier, Bagnes, Switzerland*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*W Maldives*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*InterContinental Le Moana Bora Bora, Bora Bora, French Polynesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Bora Bora Pearl Beach Resort*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*MAHAMAYA Boutique Resort, Gili Meno, West Nusa Tenggara, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Kura Kura Resort, Karimunjawa, Central Jawa, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Park Regis Kuta, Kuta, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Park Regis Goa, Arpora, Goa, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Amanemu, Shima, Mie Perfecture, Japan*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Lebua Lucknow-Saraca Estate, Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Lebua Lodge at Amer, Jaipur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Lake Okareka Lodge by Lebua, Rotorua, New Zealand*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Alila Anji, Anji County, China*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Oberoi Rajvilas, Jaipur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Oberoi Amarvilas, Agra, Uttar Pradesh, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Oberoi Udaivilas, Udaipur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Taj Lake Palace, Udaipur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Oberoi Sukhvilas Resort & Spa, Chandigarh, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Oberoi Lombok, Lombok Regency, West Nusa Tenggara, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Oberoi, Bali*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Oberoi, Mauritius*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Khyber Himalayan Resort & Spa, Gulmarg, Jammu and Kashmir, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Amangani, Jackson Hole, Wyoming, USA*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Santani Wellness Resort & Spa, Aratenna Estate, Sri Lanka*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Vivanta By Taj, Bentota, Sri Lanka*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Vivanta by Taj - Green Cove Kovalam, Thiruvananthapuram, Kerala, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Vana, Dehradun, Uttarakhand, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Pocono Palace Resort, East Stroudsburg, Pennsylvania, USA*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Amanera, Cabrera Rio San Juan, Dominican Republic*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Planet Hollywood Beach Resort Goa, Salcette, Goa, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Andaman, a Luxury Collection Resort, Langkawi, Kedah, Malaysia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Turtle Eco Beach, Matara, Sri Lanka*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Leela Kovalam, Thiruvananthapuram, Kerala, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*MAYFAIR Spa Resort & Casino, Gangtok, Sikkim, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Fairmont Jaipur, Jaipur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Grace Santorini, Imerovigli, Thira, Greece*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*La Maltese Estate, Imerovigli, Thira, Greece*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Aquatic - The Floating Resort, Kochi, Kerala, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Le Meridien, Kochi, Kerala, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Radisson Blu Resort, Trysil, Hedmark county, Norway*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Aqua Dome, Längenfeld, Tyrol, Austria*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Radisson Blu Polar Hotel, Spitsbergen, Svalbard Island, Norway
*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Radisson Blu Resort Temple Bay Mamallapuram, Mahabalipuram, Tamil Nadu, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Aria Resort and Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Elara by Hilton Grand Vacations, Las Vegas*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*MGM Grand, Las Vegas*























































*Skylofts at MGM Grand*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Vedema, a Luxury Collection Resort, Santorini, Greece*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Amathus Elite Suites, Rhodes, South Aegean, Greece*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Chedi Andermatt, Andermatt, Uri, Switzerland *


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Chedi Muscat, Muscat, Muscat Governate, Oman*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*The Chedi Club Tanah Gajah, Ubud, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*W Bali - Seminyak, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Amandari, Ubud, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Amankila, Karangasem, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*SUJÁN Rajmahal Palace, Jaipur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## _00_deathscar

I've been to quite a few of these hotels - am I allowed to post videos of my 'hotel (room) walkthroughs' here from my YouTube channel or is that too much self promotion?

Got a ton of photos too.


----------

